# Looking for Volkswagen fonts for tattoo



## vwbrandojavw (Nov 18, 2005)

"Volkswagen" word looking for a good font
where can i find archives on original font/logo/commercial/advertisments...


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: Looking for Volkswagen fonts for tattoo (vwbrandojavw)*

VW uses its own custom font. 
the current font is "VWHeadline". Headline is a sans-serif font. 
and the older style is "VWUtopia"


----------



## golfboy83 (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: Looking for Volkswagen fonts for tattoo (bhb399mm)*

Weird...how do you know this?
I's do the old volkeswagen badge from the super beetle...the one they put on the back at an angle. Don't know what years or anything, but thats a bad a$$ badge IMO


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: Looking for Volkswagen fonts for tattoo (golfboy83)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golfboy83* »_Weird...how do you know this? 

i know everything


----------



## lrusak (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Looking for Volkswagen fonts for tattoo (kneuenhaus)*

i know a website that has a bunch of fonts but i have to get onto my other computer so i can look it up in my favorites. Sometime today http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Canadian_dubber_4_life (Mar 22, 2006)

do number 5 or 6.


----------



## lrusak (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Looking for Volkswagen fonts for tattoo (lrusak)*

Here we go,
http://vw-page.at/ Then go to downloads, then VW Stuff
Theres a zip file that has 8 fonts in it i think.


----------



## Kar98 (Apr 21, 2002)

*Re: Looking for Volkswagen fonts for tattoo (lrusak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lrusak* »_Here we go,
http://vw-page.at/ Then go to downloads, then VW Stuff
Theres a zip file that has 8 fonts in it i think.

http://www.vw-page.at/pics/downloads/fonts.zip


----------

